# Baby anaemic



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi. 

I have been b/f my babe. She is nearly 8 months.  Been trying to wean her since 6 months with not huge success. She has been poorly with chest infections then I noticed she was pale etc and blood tests confirmed anaemia. I don't know at what level eg mild or moderate. She has been prescribed 2.5mls sytron twice day. I gave her one dose today and she puked everywhere - first time she has properly been sick since being born. On the side it says to introduce smaller doses initially so what shall I do? Is this common? Shall I phone doc again? Shall I suggest to take her off it and try formula milk instead!! 

Thank you. 

Emma.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi split the dose into four times a day ie 1.25 mls give slowly and maybe u could mix her baby rice with formula? Check wiv hv what besr x


----------

